# UFOs



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

There didn't appear to be a knitting/crocheting/spinning UFO thread so I figured I'd better start one!

I want to do a much better job in 2016 of keeping up with projects that I start. Maybe if I post my items here I'll stay on task better.

Here is my most recent project.

Here is the pattern:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/jeweled-cowl

This is the third one I've made this year. They turn out so lovely. I've got 60 more rows!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Wow!
Just beautiful!


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

roadless said:


> Wow!
> Just beautiful!


It is ridiculously easy for something that turns out so pretty.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Jade1096 said:


> It is ridiculously easy for something that turns out so pretty.


Yeah....all creative, talented people say that!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

It's stunning but way out of my league.


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

wr said:


> It's stunning but way out of my league.


Nah.
If you can knit stitch and yarn over, it's easy peasy. 
Adding beads is just a little fiddly for the first minute or so, then you get the hang of it and can just zip right on through.


----------



## Olivia67 (Mar 6, 2008)

It is so pretty!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Isn't adding sparkly fun? How fun that looks and lovely!


----------

